
U.S. Personal Spending Plummeted by a Record 7.5% in March - finphil
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-30/u-s-personal-spending-plummeted-by-a-record-7-5-in-march
======
verdverm
Um, cause we can't spend it? Planning on spending all this extra dosh as soon
as society opens for business again!

